# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  كيفية دراسة علم النحو

## أبو أنس المليجى

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ،،،
ما هى أفضل طريقة لدراسة علم النحو ؟ 
إن علم النحو من العلوم المطلوبة خاصة لطالب العلم فى البداية ، فما هى أفضل طريقة من وجهه نظركم ، وماذا يفعل طالب العلم إذا لم يكن له شيخ يعلمه النحو مشافهة ؟
أرجو ذكر تجارب شخصية إن أمكن .
وجزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## ابو سيرين

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
إبدأ بحفظ متن الآجرومية مع شرحها للشيخ العثيمين مسموعا أو مكتوبا فهو من أيسر الشروح وأسهلها ومتوفر على الشابكة.

وفقك الله

----------


## أبو صفية السوهاجي

وعليك السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته : 
كنت أعاني حفظك الله قديما من كثرة اللحن لضعف في اللغة وأنصحك بأمرين : 
الأول : عليك بحفظ الآجرومية عن ظهر قلب .
ثانيا : عليك بتكرار النظر في كتاب الدروس النحوية تأليف حفني ناصف ومحمد ديب ومصطفى طموم ومحمد صالح ومحمود عامر . 
قال عنه الأديب علي الطنطاوي رحمه الله : .. وهذا الكتاب يغني الطالب بل المدرس بل الأديب عن النظر في غيره .اهـ 
وصدق رحمه الله

----------


## أبو أنس المليجى

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## بحر القلم

وعليك السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته :
أخي عليك بجادة أهل العلم : الأجرومية ثم القطر أو الملحة ثم ألفية ابن مالك .
الأجرومية خذ أولاً شرح الشيخ محمد باجابر 


وعليك بكتابه ( الدُرَرُ المَكِّيَّةْ في تَهْذِيْبِ مَتْنِ الآجُرُّومِيَّة  ْ ) وتجده هنا http://www.bajabir.com/portal/books/...بحوث.html
ثم خذ شرح الشيخ الحازمي .
والقطر خذ شرح الشيخ عبدالله الفوزان الكتاب ( تعجيل الندى بشرح قطر الندى ) مع الأشرطة .
والملحة خذ شرح الشيخ الحازمي .
وألفية ابن مالك خذ شرح الحازمي أو ابن عثيمين مع شرح ابن عقيل .
وأخيرا استمع لـلمقاطع هذه فهي مفيدة جداً http://www.alhazme.net/articles.aspx?article_no=672

----------


## ابو اسلام المصرى

مع كتابين مهمين جدا فى تعلم الاعراب 
الموطا فى الاعراب
و كتاب مفاتيح الاعراب

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

السؤال: هذا طالب علم مبتدئ يقول: فضيلة الشيخ أحاول أن أفهم النحو ولكني وصلت إلى مرحلة اليأس، أرجو أن تدلني على الطريقة المثلى لفهمه بسهولة، وما هو الكتاب المفيد للمبتدئين، وهل لا بد من دراسته على أستاذ وفقك الله؟
الجواب: يقال: إن أحد أئمة النحو حصل له مثلما حصل لهذا الشخص، عجز عن إدراك النحو، وأنه في يوم من الأيام رأى نملة تحمل طعاماً، وتريد أن تصعد الجدار، وكانت كلما ارتفعت في الجدار سقطت هي وطعامها، تعجز، فجرى ذلك عدة مرات من هذه النملة، تصعد وتسقط، تصعد وتسقط، وفي النهاية صعدت وسلمت، فقال: هذا النملة كابدت هذا العمل إلى هذا الحد ولم تيئس وحصل لها مقصودها، فلماذا لا أتابع أنا؟! فتابع ودرس النحو وصار إماماً فيه.وأقول لأخينا السائل: من أحسن وأبرك وأنفع ما قرأنا كتاب الآجرومية، هذا الكتاب مختصر مبارك، جمع فيه المؤلف رحمه الله أصول النحو، فما دمت مبتدئاً فعليك بهذا الكتاب، واحرص على أن تجد معلماً جيداً في عرض المعاني وفي تصوير المسائل، ويقال: إن النحو بابه حديد، وباقيه قصر، سهل، فأنت استعن بالله وتعلم، ولا تيئس.
http://audio.islamweb.net/audio/inde...audioid=112299

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

علم النحو كعلم المواريث لابد من ممارسة هذا العلم دوما ،، الله المستعان

----------

